

Leaked Files: German Spy Company Helped Bahrain Hack Arab Spring Protesters - cottonseed
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/08/07/leaked-files-german-spy-company-helped-bahrain-track-arab-spring-protesters/

======
dan_bk
Wow, that was flagged off the frontpage quickly...

